Ask HN: What all should a developer with 2 years of experience should/must know? - abhishekjha
======
z3
it depends what kind of developers.

you should look at some developer roadmap
[https://github.com/kamranahmedse/developer-
roadmap](https://github.com/kamranahmedse/developer-roadmap)

